# Estructura de una oración --muy complicada



## TheChabon

Agradeceré si alguien que hable bien los dos idiomas mira la traducción de esta oración muy complicada y me comenta qué le parece. El autor está diciendo que los restos de las tumbas egipcias, bien preservados, permiten entender detalles y aspectos que en los restos de otras culturas se han perdido debido al deterioro de los monumentos. 

[En general trato de respetar al máximo la estructura y los significados de la redacción original, pero en este caso me parece que es necesario hacer algún reordenamiento para que la oración sea comprensible sin tener que leerla diecisiete veces.]

So gibt dieses Volkes wohlerhaltener Staub für Vieles was in Beziehung auf andere Völker, namentlich die Griechen, durch spurloses Verschwinden aller materiellen Nachweise zweifelhaft erscheint die Ergänzung oder den näheren Aufschluss, je nach den Analogien des dort noch Erhaltenen oder den Gegensätzen, die zwischen diesem und dem Verschwundenen nachweislich obwalteten.

Lo que estoy pensando en poner es: 
De modo que para mucho de lo que en otros pueblos y especialmente en los griegos debido a su desaparición sin rastros parece difícil de comprobar físicamente, el polvo bien preservado de (este pueblo --los egipcios) permite completar lo que todavía se conserva o brinda la información detallada que permite (comparar/contrastar) los objetos preservados con lo que ha desaparecido. 

Mis intentos de una traducción más literal de la estructura de la oración resultan realmente imposibles de entender en una primera lectura. Gracias por cualquier opinión.


----------



## Gatopeter

No es algo definitivo y tiene mucho de lo que quizás no debería tener,  pero te puede servir como base:

es así que existe polvo bien conservado cuyo estudio permitiría complementar muchos datos de otros pueblos por medio de analogías, que sea por similitud o por oposición nos permitirían un acercamiento a informaciones de otras culturas con las cuales (los egipcios) se relacionaron. Nombremos por ejemplo a los griegos que prácticamente desaparecieron sin dejar huellas.


----------



## TheChabon

La parte que me confunde especialmente es la estructura de esto: 
die *Ergänzung* oder den *näheren Aufschluss*, je nach den *Analogien* des dort noch Erhaltenen oder den *Gegensätzen*, die zwischen diesem und dem Verschwundenen

¿Literalmente no estaría diciendo ahí algo como que permiten/brindan/ofrecen el *completamiento* o *la información detallada*, _según se trate_ de la *analogía/comparación* con (lo existente/lo que se ha preservado) o el *contraste* con lo perdido?


----------



## Gatopeter

Si hablas de estructura gramatical, la parte que has seleccionado está incompleta. Has cortado la frase y esto no permite comprender su completo significado. Si lo que realmente te preocupa es una traducción, yo haría algo como lo que escribí. Una traducción no puede ni debe ser literal, sobre todo cuando se trata de idiomas en los cuales las estructuras gramaticales pueden ser tan diferentes como muchas veces es el caso entre el alemán y el castellano, ya que como te habrás dado cuenta, esto puede llevar a confusión (sobre todo cuando se trata de textos científicos que tocan temas acerca de los cuales no eres especialista).
Por otro lado, creo que lo que a ti te confunde es la lógica de la redacción. Tu no contrastas con lo perdido porque no puedes comparar una cosa que existe con otra que no existe. Tu contrastas tus informaciones que tienes con las que te faltan pero que deben existir (lo que te falta lo podrías deducir o inferir, por ejemplo, haciendo analogías) y concluyes lo que debió ser. Esto se contrasta a su vez con cosas ya probadas y obtienes nuevo conocimiento. Esto es una de las formas en las que el uso del método científico te lleva a generar nuevo conocimiento, pero ese tema no es el objeto de este foro. Yo te recomendaría que profundices por tu cuenta en el asunto.
Saludos y mis mejores deseos de un nuevo año lleno de éxitos.


----------



## TheChabon

Lo que me complica es sobre todo la estructura, y posiblemente haya alguna frase cuyo rol sintáctico no entiendo --¡pensé que no estaba 'recortando' nada y que lo que cité es el objeto directo de la oración! 

Obviamente puedo hacer cambios si hay una cuestión intraducible, pero tengo que respetar la estructura lo mejor posible porque se ata con cosas que vienen después (que es lo que había tratado de hacer en el primer intento; el segundo fue para tratar de revelar la estructura que justificaba el primer intento). 

En este caso, la relación entre los cuatro elementos que puse en 'bold' es importante que aparezca en la traducción. En el tema del libro sí soy especialista, por eso estoy haciendo la traducción --¡mi problema es estrictamente de traducción! 

Saludos y gracias.


----------



## Gatopeter

Ok. Lo bueno del foro es que todos aprendemos de él, tal como lo hago yo.
Saludos


----------



## Spharadi

*So gibt dieses Volkes wohlerhaltener Staub für Vieles was in Beziehung auf andere Völker, namentlich die Griechen, durch spurloses Verschwinden aller materiellen Nachweise zweifelhaft erscheint die Ergänzung oder den näheren Aufschluss, je nach den Analogien des dort noch Erhaltenen oder den Gegensätzen, die zwischen diesem und dem Verschwundenen nachweislich obwalteten.

*    Con la desparición sin rastros de cualquier prueba material de otras culturas, la interacción de los egipcios con otros pueblos parece dudosa, no asi con los griegos: el polvo bien preservado de la cultura egipcia provee una información más detallada o adicional sobre esta relación.  Esta información se basa en analogias ejecutadas sobre los datos preservados o en elementos contrapuestos que imperaban entre los datos que han sobrevivido y aquellos que han desaparecido.

Según mi entender lo que sigue es el esqueleto de toda la frase. 

So gibt dieses Volkes wohlerhaltener Staub für Vieles.......die Ergänzung oder den näheren Aufschluss, je nach den Analogien des dort noch Erhaltenen oder den Gegensätzen, die zwischen diesem und dem Verschwundenen nachweislich obwalteten.


*was in Beziehung auf andere Völker, namentlich die Griechen, durch spurloses Verschwinden aller materiellen Nachweise zweifelhaft erscheint*

lo que en relación a otros pueblos parece dudoso por la desaparición sin rastros, de toda prueba material,


----------



## TheChabon

Spharadi said:


> por la desaparición sin rastros de toda prueba material



Gracias, había hecho un desastre con
'_(Vieles was… (durch spurloses Verschwinden) aller materiellen Nachweise zweifelhaft erscheint)_' 
[mucho (para lo que) por (su) desaparición sin rastros parece dudosa toda demostración/prueba material/física] 
y tiene mucho más sentido 
'_Vieles was… (durch spurloses Verschwinden (aller materiellen Nachweise)) zweifelhaft erscheint_'
[mucho (de lo que) parece dudoso por la desaparición sin rastros de toda prueba material].
Muchísimas gracias.


----------



## Spharadi

I'm very sorry ! Mi traducción anterior es incorrecta. Estuve revisando la frase original y creo que di con el significado de la frase. 
La "técnica" que he seguido es la siguiente: 

Traducir primero la frase interpolada:   *was in Beziehung auf andere Völker, namentlich die Griechen, durch spurloses Verschwinden aller materiellen Nachweise zweifelhaft erscheint*

_*So gibt dieses Volkes wohlerhaltener Staub für Vieles was in Beziehung auf andere Völker, namentlich die Griechen, durch spurloses Verschwinden aller materiellen Nachweise zweifelhaft erscheint die Ergänzung oder den näheren Aufschluss, je nach den Analogien des dort noch Erhaltenen oder den Gegensätzen, die zwischen diesem und dem Verschwundenen nachweislich obwalteten.*
_
Aqui mi versión mejorada (asi lo espero) 


Aquello que en relación con otros pueblos, principalmente los griegos,  aparece dudoso a causa de la desaparición de todo indicio material sin dejar rastros, el polvo bien preservado del pueblo egipcio provee en muchos aspectos, una explicación más detallada o ampliada; estas explicaciones dependen de las analogías que se han conservado en aquél o de los elementos opuestos que dominaban,  existen pruebas de ello, entre éste y los pueblos desaparecidos. 

A continuación mi versión "modernizada" de la frase original. De qué año es el libro? 1900... ? 

 *So gibt der wohlerhaltener Staub dieses Volkes für vieles die Ergänzung oder den näheren Aufschluss, je nach den Analogien des dort noch Erhaltenen oder den Gegensätzen, die zwischen diesem und dem Verschwundenen nachweislich herrschten;**  ansonsten erscheint vieles in Beziehung auf andere Völker, namentlich die Griechen, durch spurloses Verschwinden aller materiellen Nachweise zweifelhaft. 

*


----------



## TheChabon

Muchísimas gracias de vuelta, Spharadi. El texto es de 1860. : )

En toda la primera parte te sigo bien, pero ¿no está jugando de otra manera el 'je nach'? Lo que pongo en color probablemente esté mal pero es como lo venía tratando de entender (hay un 'die' que me confunde y me parece raro, de todas maneras): 
So gibt (los restos) für Vieles  (etc.)  die Ergänzung  oder den näheren Aufschluss, je nach den Analogien des dort noch Erhaltenen oder den Gegensätzen, die zwischen diesem und dem Verschwundenen nachweislich obwalteten.

¿'die Ergänzung oder den näheren Aufschluss' no es el objeto directo, aquéllo que 'los restos ofrecen'? ¿Y no hay una relación entre Ergänzung y Analogien des dort noch Erhaltenen, y näheren Aufschluss y Gegensätzen die zwischen diesem und den Werschwundenen? ¿No es como decir _el completamiento o la información más detallada, según 'prevalezca demostrablemente' la analogía con lo que se preserva o el contraste/oposición entre lo que se preserva y lo que desapareció_? 

Como si el sentido fuera 'si haces una analogía con el fragmento griego existente el monumento egipcio te permite completar aspectos incompletos; si haces un contraste entre los elementos existentes y los faltantes (del fragmento griego) el monumento egipcio te ofrece información más detallada'. El sentido todavía no está limpio, ¿pero la estructura no apunta a algo así?


----------



## TheChabon

Spharadi said:


> de los elementos opuestos que dominaban,  existen pruebas de ello, entre éste y los pueblos desaparecidos.



Ahora entendí todo creo [_Edit: un par de horas después ya no estoy tan seguro._]

_las oposiciones/contrastes que 'dominaban/prevalecían demostrablemente' entre éstos_ (ya no me acuerdo qué era) _y lo desaparecido_. 

Muchísimas gracias nuevamente.


----------



## Spharadi

Haciendo un poco de gramática: 
1. El verbo de la oración principal es "gibt":  "provee"  y/o "aclara"
2. "für Vieles" está acoplado al verbo:  "gibt für Vieles" 
3. El sujeto es "der wohlerhaltene Staub des Volkes": los bien preservados monumentos (estelas, tumbas pirámides, etc)  de este pueblo 
4. El objeto directo en acusativo es "die Ergänzung oder den näheren Aufschluss": los traduzco por "la información complementaria o la explicación más detallada"
5. "je nach den Analogien.........oder den Gegensätzen": aqui "je" rige no solo "Analogien" sino también "Gegensätzen". Se podria traducir tal como tú lo has señalado: según las analogias (que se puedan extraer de los fragmentos) aún existentes y los contrastes que prevalecían entre éstos y lo desaparecido.  

En castellano un "poco más elegante": 

*Los monumentos bien preservados de este pueblo arrojan luz sobre muchos aspectos -  lo que en relación con otros pueblos, principalmente los griegos, parece dudoso, a causa de la desparación sin rastros de todo indicio material -  y proveen la información complementaria o la explicación más detallada según las analogias que se puedan extraer de los fragmentos aún existentes y los contrastes que prevalecían demostrablemente entre éstos y lo desaparecido.  *


----------



## TheChabon

Muchísimas gracias por todas las explicaciones, otra vez.


----------

